# how do i breed a blue pied with wigs blue and the rest of the body white



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

hi can any 1 tell me how wat 2 pigeons i need to breed a blue pied pigeon wit just blue wings and the rest of it white wat cock do i need and wat hen do i need to do dis


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

steven said:


> hi can any 1 tell me how wat 2 pigeons i need to breed a blue pied pigeon wit just blue wings and the rest of it white wat cock do i need and wat hen do i need to do dis


A pigeon with a white body and colored wings is called a Saddle.......and to answer your question.......I have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Steven...*

Another experiment...Well all I can say is it's hard to figure which is which & who will spit out what ...A lot of pairing and eggs or pigeons will hatch before you get to the color you want, in other words, DNA is not like crayons that you mix 2 colors together and you'll get yourself a color that you want...What are you going to do with the color that you dont want? Cull it? Bad idea...I'm not really sure what people like to do but all I can say is pigeons are not like human, darker colors dominates than the lighter color...Why can't some people just mix or breed Dragoon and English Carrier or some other ones...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

steven said:


> hi can any 1 tell me how wat 2 pigeons i need to breed a blue pied pigeon wit just blue wings and the rest of it white wat cock do i need and wat hen do i need to do dis


breed a pair of saddle homers to get saddle babies....and dats all I know. which is not much. sorry.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*What breed are you working with?*

Saddle is a marking that has been bred into several breeds, homers, fantails, shields and figuritas to name a few. This is not an easy pattern to set and many mismarks result. I think George raises saddle homers and he can tell you that even the good ones produce many mismarks.

Best bet is to find at least one saddle marked bird of the breed that you are working with if you can. Breed it to a blue pied and you'll start working in the right direction. Blue is dominant over most except ash red and as long as it's the hen that's ash red, you can still get some blues.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I got this one from mating a solid black pigeon to a solid white pigeon but that was just a stroke of luck lol I would go by way of buying saddles myself if thats what you are looking for


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

In my webshots site, I have this pure white from a couple that is BB pied and a DC pied...I'm not sure how I got 1 pure white off that pair but it is possible...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sometimes you just get lucky*

When going for a particular marking, sometimes you can just combine two things or more and get close to what you were looking for. Especially with the flying breeds like homers, rollers and others where color is not their most important feature, we are free to do what we wish to try to make something. I think it's more fun that way myself. Some things just can't be made without certain genes however.

There is probably more than one way to make a shield marked or saddle marked pigeon and probably different breeds have used different genes to get the desired result. I would imagine many have started from just noticing a certain pattern evolve in a flock and working with it.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I find something very odd about this thread, while the question is a good question I feel that it is by a steven it shows the number of posts as n/a this led me to check into this posters profile,which I could not bring up in the normal way and had to go to the members list.This steven shows 2 post made back in 2003 it shows no thread by this person. Then there is a note stating that the last activity was 31DECEMBER 1969 this is very odd and I will not post on this thread or any other that strikes me as being odd * GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Well I find something very odd about this thread, while the question is a good question I feel that it is by a steven it shows the number of posts as n/a this led me to check into this posters profile,which I could not bring up in the normal way and had to go to the members list.This steven shows 2 post made back in 2003 it shows no thread by this person. Then there is a note stating that the last activity was 31DECEMBER 1969 this is very odd and I will not post on this thread or any other that strikes me as being odd * GEORGE


George, that's because the "owners" of the site have decided that people don't HAVE to join and/or register to post here, and this person chose not to do either. He just posted...........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi Renee , Thank you but I realy feel that we may come to rue the day that they allowed this,are the posts checked out before they are posted,looks to me that we are leaving our selfs wide open to hackers and anyone that has mischief in mind * GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> * Hi Renee , Thank you but I realy feel that we may come to rue the day that they allowed this,are the posts checked out before they are posted,looks to me that we are leaving our selfs wide open to hackers and anyone that has mischief in mind * GEORGE


Hi George,

Such posts are supposed to go into moderation before they hit the board. It does appear that this is happening, but it's also still a little confusing as to what is actually going on. There was one such post in the moderation queue today three times .. identical post. It was a legitimate post, so I put it on through to the board. 

Myself and the other moderators are doing the best we can to keep up and to keep any unwanted posts from the board. Though we have been getting whammied of late, I think we're doing a pretty good job of stopping any unwanted stuff from making it to the board.

If we miss something, then report it, and we'll get it handled.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* HI TERRY, I guess I am being overly careful about picking up some thing on my computer.Glad that you all are on top of it* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> * HI TERRY, I guess I am being overly careful about picking up some thing on my computer.Glad that you all are on top of it* GEORGE


Not a problem, George! We (the moderators) are still kind of reeling from some of the things that have been happening lately, and we would much rather be made aware of any potential problems from our diligent members such as yourself than miss something and end up with a problem.

Terry


----------



## tkbulldoogge (Jun 16, 2012)

so has anyone ever seen a blue pied fugurita? thanks Tim


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

you can do a solid white to a grizzle or solid black solid brown but the check or bars comes out to be all ways a splash or grizzle type the other ways yo will be trial and error but you will have better luck with those colors i have gotten sevral with the saddle marking this way gotten some that look like wings on the wings pretty neat looking but that the best info i can give ya sorry


----------

